# Post your latest sale of used PC parts.



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually its a pain a$$ to sell off used components but we always try to do that when we upgrade PC so post the successful trades here.

Starting with my list

XFX 7200 GS @ 500/-
Sparkle 9500GT @ 2k
MSI GF615M P33 @ 2k

Latest

5 year old APC 500VA @ 750/-
Next will be Sapphire HD 5670


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmm, good thread imo. Here goes mine,

Intel C2D E6300, Intel D946GZIS, 2GB Kingston RAM, 160GB Hitachi HDD, SONY DVD-RW, e-Life 500W PSU with a Non branded Cabinet for *Rs.8000*. The system was 3½ years old.

Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W for *Rs.2100*, it was 3 months old 

XFX 9800GT 512MB for *Rs.3800*, 15 months old.

Just one stuff pending, it's a Creative 5.1 Audio Card , and also the D-Link 360W/600VA UPS, which is almost 4½ years old.

Regards.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

D-Link UPS. Is it??? When did they start producing UPS.

Mine goes here.
1. My 4yr old Compaq Pressiario Desktop.
Specs:
* Intel Pentium D
* Foxconn mobo with no PCIe slot
* 256MB DDR RAM
* 80GB WD 7200RPM HDD
* Lite-On DVD Drive Combo
* Compaq cabby with 450W PSU
* 17'' Compaq CRT
* Compaq KB n Mouse
* JBL Speakers
* HP DeskJet 1360
* PowerMax 600va UPS

All these were bundled with the PC when i had bought them 4yrs back for 26k.
Now, i had to sell the whole lot for just 6k along with
*2GB DDR2 RAM that my brother had given 2yrs back
* Intex Headphone

2. 2nd Sale
Bought a used Sparkle 9400GT 512MB for 1.2k and when i knew that my compaq mobo doesnt have a PCIe slot, i sold to my friend for 3.6k. It was 1.5yrs back.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> D-Link UPS. Is it??? When did they start producing UPS.



Don't know when they started but do know they don't produce UPS anymore 
The Model No. is *DGU-600ML*


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Don't know when they started but do know they don't produce UPS anymore
> The Model No. is *DGU-600ML*



Ok thanks.

where other posts???


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 15, 2011)

i sold my Sapphire 4670 512MB DDR3 for 3K.... since, the 9500GT costs around 3.7K in my place... 

My original bought price was 5K on 2009.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a intel cpu i dont know the model no of.
Its single core-d, 2.66ghz. I have its HSF aswell. I am not completely sure but i think its good 2-3 years old. Can anyone recommend a selling price of that.
Also, i have a 3 year old motherboard, and god swear till date i have no idea what brand is it. May be intel. Cause its really crappy. But its got a PCI-E slot, so its cool.
I also have a 2 gb ddr2 ram. A old 80gb HD that does not work. A 15inch lg monitor that shorts the entire house connection when plugged into mains. A set of speakers that do not work. A old keyboard. 2 mice. A good cabinet. And a not quite working cheap psu, with fan removed.

Anyone wanna buy this stuff?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 18, 2011)

this will sale for not more than 3.5k imo.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2011)

*Intel Pentium 4 @ 3Ghz (stock HSF broken)
Asus P5RD1-VM*
A-Data 2X512Mb DDR1
250Gb PATA drive (giving problem)
iBall mystique (with front broken) & bundled 250W PSU
*17" LG CRT (went bad & base broken)
2.1ch Frontech speaker (having audio problem)*
Logitech keyboard-mouse set
----------------------------------------------------
TOTAL: 5.7k

PS: items marked bold are 6yrs old. & the rest are 2.5yr old.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would request all of you to post snaps of the product you want to sell to confirm the authenticity, quality, condition etc of the product.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Are we like really doing this??
I thought we just had to post what useless stuff we had like retards and all.
Btw, there's the baazar section for this AFAIK.
Besides, I'd rather sell stuff to people i can fool and not to einsteins over here.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> Besides, I'd rather sell stuff to people i can fool and not to einsteins over here.



 same here too.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 29, 2011)

I meant to list the sales here and not to use like bazar thread.
btw sold my Sapphire HD 5670 512MB @ 3.5k


----------



## 1993gregory (Apr 29, 2011)

any idea how much will i get this for

Asus p5sd2vm
samsung 15" CRT
2gb simmtronics ram

and separately
intel P4 HT 3.0 ghz
256 mb ddr1 ram hynix
80 GB HDD seagate
intel 845
i ball case
300 W psu iball
CD DVD combo


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

1993gregory said:


> any idea how much will i get this for
> 
> Asus p5sd2vm
> samsung 15" CRT
> 2gb simmtronics ram



1k + 1.5k + 1k -- 3.5k in total



1993gregory said:


> any idea how much will i get this for
> 
> intel P4 HT 3.0 ghz
> 256 mb ddr1 ram hynix
> ...



1k + 0.3k + 0.5k + 0.7k + 0.6k + 0.3k -- 3.4k
may even go to 3.5- 3.6k*

* conditions applied.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 29, 2011)

.5k for 80GB HDD ? when 500GB HDD is available for 1.8k.


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2011)

I have mentiones *Conditions Applied.
Moreover it may sale as its hard to find IDE drives now.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dell Vostro 460 cabinet + Dell PSU 350W @ 1.5k (2 years old)


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 30, 2013)

someone please move this thread to Chit-Chat section.


----------

